
Mark Hamill Became the Most Sought-After Villainous Voice in Hollywood - gavman
https://www.theringer.com/movies/2019/6/21/18692782/mark-hamill-childs-play-chucky-voice-actor-batman-joker-animated-series
======
100100010001
I love this man! I only wish he and Kevin Conroy would work together more!

